# Help White spots all over fish



## dmorris23 (Mar 23, 2008)

My fish have white spots all over them. I thought it was Ich at first and treated. It got better on all but the Black Skirt Tetras. I continued treatment and then today all of the fish were covered in white spots. Why is the treatment not working? Could it be something else. If so what and how do you treat it?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Is it:
Individual specific spots?
Lots of small spots that seem to completely cover them?
Fluffy looking, grainy, smooth?

This will help us identify it.

Also, tell us exactly what you did as far as what you used to treat it and anything else you did.


----------



## Dtld9 (Feb 4, 2008)

The water parameters, size of tank, and what kind of fish will also be helpful in figuring out what is wrong.


----------



## dmorris23 (Mar 23, 2008)

It looks like the got wet and were dipped in salt. The tank is still cycling. Ammonia is around .5 as well as nitrite. Nitrates are around 10. 
PH is 7.8

29 gallon aquarium

Fish are
3 mollies
2 platties
1 guppy
3 tiger barbs
1 pleco
2 black skirt tetras

Used a blue colored ich medicine from petsmart not sure what it is called.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Methylene blue, NoxIch, and others are good treatments for ich. You will also need to raise the temperature of your tank to about 82 degrees F for the duration of the treatment.


----------



## dmorris23 (Mar 23, 2008)

Temp is 80 now. will get it up to 82 then. Came home and one black skirt and one tiger barb were dead. Another tiger barb keeps swimming upside down. Other than that the ick on the remaining ones is less than it was yesterday and they are more lively. The ammonia looks like it is down to 0 as per the card with my master test unit. nitrite is up to 1. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Dtld9 (Feb 4, 2008)

If you have carbon in your filter be sure to remove it before treatment. The carbon will filter out all the meds. Do the treatments with the meds herefishy recomended and since the tank is still cycling try to do water changes every 2-3 days to keep your fish from getting ick again. Just remember to condition the water and bring it up to tank temp before adding.

If you have any more questions feel free to ask.


----------

